# Douglas SBD Dauntless



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 4 (at work at Midway)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Mar 11, 2010)

Cool!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Mar 11, 2010)

Great vintage shots of the SBD.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 12, 2010)

awesome... Id like to have one of those bomb sites


----------



## seesul (Mar 12, 2010)

Great pics, thank you for posting!
One of my favourite airplanes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Fantastic shots....

JAN there is a '13' in here!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd love to ride in one. thanks for posting!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2010)

Notice the Flame Damper on number 52 in frame 6. Never saw that before. Again, AWESOME pictures! But saddening in a way, knowing nothing I ever build will match that level of detail...that is if I ACTUALLY built any of my models that is...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2010)

This reminds me...I have to finsih the one I started!!!


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow!. Thanks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)

This Dauntless was U.S. Navy Bureau number 06766 and was part of Marine Air Group 14. It was loaned to the RNZAF on December 17,1943 and given the serial number NZ5034. They returned it to the Marines in March 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2019)

Original WW2 Collectible US Photographs for sale | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## michael rauls (May 8, 2019)

Verry cool indeed. You can never have too many pictures of SBDs......imho


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo Douglas Dive Bomber USS Saratoga Crowded Flight Deck DSP753 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2019)

1942 Navy SBD Dauntless Dive Bombers off Stern of Carrier Original News Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2019)

Original McD-D B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - A-24 Banshees @ Douglas Plant - June 41 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

US Navy SBD Dauntless Bomber #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

US Navy SBD Dauntless Bomber #1 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

1942 WWII U.S. Navy Dauntless Anti-submarine in the Pacific Original Wire Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2019)

WWII 1940s RPPC Douglas SBD Dauntless Navy Dive bomber airplanes 3 in flight | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WW II Press Photo Navy Scout Bomber in Pacific With Rear Gunner | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

WWII 1943 USMC Marine Keenan's Munda Airfield Photo #10 Airplane & bomb cart | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

ORIGINAL WORLD WAR II ASSOCIATED PRESS WAR PHOTO:NEWSPAPER-USED.LANDING WAR BIRD | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

1940s WWII Official USMC Photo Marine dive bomber airplanes, Bougainville strip | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

1944 Press Photo US Navy aircraft carrier USS ENTERPRISE Pacific WWII Marshalls | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

1941 WWII DBL THICK ORIG PHOTO VMSB-132 QUANTICO VA FIGHTER FORMATION Pilot Est | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## bdefen (Feb 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> part 1
> View attachment 124311
> View attachment 124312
> View attachment 124313
> ...


What are the ground crewmen doing with that "blower" pointed into a wheel well?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

Cooling the hoist?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cooling the hoist?


Could be. Bombs are heavy. It looks like an industrial-strength leaf blower or hair dryer.


----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 2, 2021)

That "blower" _is_ the hoist. It was relatively light weight and (in this case) hand cranked. It attached to gears and pulleys in the aircraft and then cranked the bomb either up into position or down for storage. I have a great photo of the unit, but I can't remember which aircraft it was being used on or where I stored it.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes. That's the winch used to hoist the bomb into its cradle.





the pic source: http://www.ww2incolor.com/d/717201-2/dauntless+bomb+cradle-42





the pic source: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...raft_carrier_deck_crew_members_attach_a_bomb/


----------



## bdefen (Feb 2, 2021)

Aha! Thanks for the info. Love seeing all the photos, especially those which depict the more obscure or backdrop operations. Lots of ancillary items needed, right? Who will be the first mfg. to include that winch in a Dauntless kit?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2021)

None, I suspect


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

WWII US Navy Aircraft Carrier Aircraft 11X14 Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2021)

Not a Dauntless.


----------



## special ed (Mar 21, 2021)

Looks slightly like an SNJ.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 21, 2021)

special ed said:


> Looks slightly like an SNJ.


Not only slightly - *this is a SNJ*. Photo of the same a/c, reverse side was published in _"Golden Wings 1941-1945"_ - see below:




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 21, 2021)

Merely an attempt at humor or not.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b08000/8b08000/8b08007v.jpg



The Navy's SBD light dive bomber is the counterpart of the Army's A-24 (Dauntless) with the differences that adapt it to Navy requirements. This Douglas plane is equipped with slotted wing flaps to decrease air speed and obtain greater bombing accuracy. It is more maneuverable than the German Stuka and is capable of carrying heavier bomb loads

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Plane Navy Fighter Wake Island 1942 Top !!! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Plane Navy Fighter Wake Island 1942 Top !!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

Captured German














WW2 Abgeschossenes Beute Flugzeug Douglas SBD Dauntlet Flugplatz Nr. 248 | eBay


Entdecken Sie WW2 Abgeschossenes Beute Flugzeug Douglas SBD Dauntlet Flugplatz Nr. 248 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## EwenS (Mar 5, 2022)

Not an SBD Dauntless. Note long cowling, fabric covered rear fuselage, two blade prop and lack of a fillet between vertical tail & fuselage.

Looks like one of the forty French Vought V-156F-3 Vindicator (AKA the SB2U-3 Vindicator in USN/USMC service) lost in France in 1940

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 5, 2022)

Heck, even I spotted that right off.

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2022)

You can even see the remains of the dive brakes specific to that version, poking up mid-way out on the top of the wing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 5, 2022)

What first caught my eye was the 2 bladed prop. Then the shape of the cockpit…..


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> What first caught my eye was the 2 bladed prop. Then the shape of the cockpit…..


... and the French roundels...and parts of the French "tricolore" (fin flash),,,

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 5, 2022)

It all started with the prop.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

Vintage 1940s ORIGINAL US WW2-WWII Photo Fighter Plane Lot Of 5 Photographs 👀#1 | eBay


These photos were taken by a WORLD WAR 2 SOLDIER during the War. I can’t find any others like them for sale anywhere?. They are all very unique. VALUE UNKNOWN?. Great for any collection. Nice piece of US WW2 history.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Ira Hardman and gunner in the drink near Palau


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2022)

29-03-1944 target Rabaul












































16 WW2 Photos - Pacific - SBD Dauntless Dive Bomber Squadron Original 1944 | eBay


1944 WW2 Battle Photos - Pacific - SBD Dauntless Dive Bomber Squadron - Original. They are authentic photos taken in the air and at the airfield. Allied bombing in March of 1944, neutralized it. These photographs are from that raid.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Aug 24, 2022)

EwenS said:


> Not an SBD Dauntless. Note long cowling, fabric covered rear fuselage, two blade prop and lack of a fillet between vertical tail & fuselage.
> 
> Looks like one of the forty French Vought V-156F-3 Vindicator (AKA the SB2U-3 Vindicator in USN/USMC service) lost in France in 1940



Certainly from Navy (Aéronavale) Escadrille AB1.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

